# Schockierende Enthüllung: Amouranth ist verheiratet, Ehemann terrorisiert sie!



## AndreLinken (17. Oktober 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Schockierende Enthüllung: Amouranth ist verheiratet, Ehemann terrorisiert sie!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Schockierende Enthüllung: Amouranth ist verheiratet, Ehemann terrorisiert sie!*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Xello1984 (17. Oktober 2022)

@ANDRÉ LINKEN

Ist das noch PCG oder Bravo Neuauflage?


----------



## TheRattlesnake (17. Oktober 2022)

Wäre ja ein richtiger Plot Twist wenn sie "gezwungen" wird vor der Kamera halb Nackt mit Pferdemaske oder in einem Planschbecken rumzuspringen. 

Sie zwingen wegen höherer Einnahmen und drohen ihre Karriere zu zerstören passt allerdings nicht wirklich zusammen.


----------



## Anw3ndung (17. Oktober 2022)

Xello1984 schrieb:


> @ANDRÉ LINKEN
> 
> Ist das noch PCG oder Bravo Neuauflage?


Warum sollte PC Games nicht über Streamerinnen und/oder dortige Missstände berichten? Ich finde sogar, dass es ihr journalistischer Auftrag ist. Immerhin ist sie eine der Streamerinnen mit sehr hohem Einfluss und Vorbildwirkung. Wenns dich nicht interessiert ließ es nicht. Und eenn du kritik äußern willst dann bitte mit Begründung. Danke.


----------



## arrgh (17. Oktober 2022)

Anw3ndung schrieb:


> ... und *Vorbildwirkung*.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bb9yDs8AjPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Martina (17. Oktober 2022)

Xello1984 schrieb:


> @ANDRÉ LINKEN
> 
> Ist das noch PCG oder Bravo Neuauflage?


..könnte auch Praline sein


arrgh schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




was soll man sagen....


----------



## Garfield1980 (17. Oktober 2022)

Anw3ndung schrieb:


> Warum sollte PC Games nicht über Streamerinnen und/oder dortige Missstände berichten? Ich finde sogar, dass es ihr journalistischer Auftrag ist. Immerhin ist sie eine der Streamerinnen mit sehr hohem Einfluss und Vorbildwirkung. Wenns dich nicht interessiert ließ es nicht. Und eenn du kritik äußern willst dann bitte mit Begründung. Danke.


Weil das hier eine Gaming Seite ist und die Streamerin nichts mit Gaming zu tun hat. Es wäre etwas anderes, wenn es eine Streamerin wäre, die Spiele streamt.


----------



## David Benke (17. Oktober 2022)

arrgh schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anw3ndung (17. Oktober 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Weil das hier eine Gaming Seite ist und die Streamerin nichts mit Gaming zu tun hat. Es wäre etwas anderes, wenn es eine Streamerin wäre, die Spiele streamt.


Das stimmt nicht ganz. Sie streamt auch manchmal Spiele, außerdem berichtet PC Games nicht nur über Games sonder ua auch über Cosplay, Filme, Serien und ähnliches, warum also nicht auch über Streamer:innen?


----------



## Jakkelien (17. Oktober 2022)

Schockierende Enthüllung: Amouranth ist verheiratet​Äh... I'm shocked?


----------



## Kellykiller (17. Oktober 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garfield1980 (17. Oktober 2022)

Anw3ndung schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht ganz. Sie streamt auch manchmal Spiele, außerdem berichtet PC Games nicht nur über Games sonder ua auch über Cosplay, Filme, Serien und ähnliches, warum also nicht auch über Streamer:innen?


Das Ganze Cosplay Gedöns wollte man doch auf Gamezone auslagern. So war zumindest die Ankündigung.


----------



## UKSheep (17. Oktober 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Wäre ja ein richtiger Plot Twist wenn sie "gezwungen" wird vor der Kamera halb Nackt mit Pferdemaske oder in einem Planschbecken rumzuspringen.
> 
> Sie zwingen wegen höherer Einnahmen und drohen ihre Karriere zu zerstören passt allerdings nicht wirklich zusammen.



Toxische Partner neigen dazu nicht rationale Entscheidungen zu treffen... somit passt das für mich alles sehr gut zusammen... Habe über 8 Jahre Erfahrungen sammeln dürfen mit Toxischen Beziehungen...


----------



## Schalkmund (17. Oktober 2022)

*Sorge dich nicht Amouranth, ich werde dich retten!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## lokokokode (17. Oktober 2022)

Anw3ndung schrieb:


> Warum sollte PC Games nicht über Streamerinnen und/oder dortige Missstände berichten? Ich finde sogar, dass es ihr journalistischer Auftrag ist. Immerhin ist sie eine der Streamerinnen mit sehr hohem Einfluss und Vorbildwirkung. Wenns dich nicht interessiert ließ es nicht. Und eenn du kritik äußern willst dann bitte mit Begründung. Danke.


Vorbildwirkung? Sex sells oder wie? Das sollen die Kinder als Vorbild nehmen? Junge...


----------



## khaalan (17. Oktober 2022)

nunja, zumindestens PCB behält sein niveau bei :p


----------



## Wynn (17. Oktober 2022)

Für mich ist eher schockierend "Ehemann terrorisiert Amouranth" als das sie verheirated ist

Auch wenn sie sehr oft mit den regeln von twitch aufs maximale testete hoff ich das sie gut da rauskommt weil sowas wünscht man niemanden


----------



## Desotho (17. Oktober 2022)

Schock: Ehemann realisiert nach 3 Jahren Ehe, dass er im Suff zwei Wasserbälle geheiratet hatte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Oktober 2022)

Na toll, die Kürbisse gehören schon jemand anders. 

Life goes on...


----------



## RevolverOcelot (17. Oktober 2022)

Das die schon verheiratet ist, ist doch schon seit Jahren bekannt. Warum soll das jetzt was neues sein?


----------



## Anw3ndung (17. Oktober 2022)

lokokokode schrieb:


> Vorbildwirkung? Sex sells oder wie? Das sollen die Kinder als Vorbild nehmen? Junge...


Ich hab das vielleicht etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt? Aber ob sie ein gutes oder schlechtes Vorbild ist, habe ich nicht geschrieben, weil ich prinzipiell nicht über das Aussehen oder das Verhalten* anderer urteile. (*sofern sie niemanden damit schaden.)
Sicher ist, dass sie für jemanden ein Vorbild ist oder zumindest eine Rolle vorlebt, an der sich Leute orientieren.
Wie auch immer, es ist wichtig und gut, dass über Missstände berichtet wird, auch auf Seiten wie PC Games. Wer das als Klatsch abtut, hats wohl nicht verstanden, meine Empfehlung wäre dahingehen, sich etwas mehr mit der Thematik auseinanderzusetzen. Gerade hier in den Kommentaren wird einem klar, wie wichtig das eigentlich wäre. Außerdem muss man es ja nicht lesen. Sich darüber aufzuregen, ohne ordentliche Kritik zu formulieren, ist halt auch nix anderes als "Mimimi". 😉


----------



## Sir-Puvel (17. Oktober 2022)

Anw3ndung schrieb:


> Ich hab das vielleicht etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt? Aber ob sie ein gutes oder schlechtes Vorbild ist, habe ich nicht geschrieben, weil ich prinzipiell nicht über das Aussehen oder das Verhalten* anderer urteile. (*sofern sie niemanden damit schaden.)
> Sicher ist, dass sie für jemanden ein Vorbild ist oder zumindest eine Rolle vorlebt, an der sich Leute orientieren.
> Wie auch immer, es ist wichtig und gut, dass über Missstände berichtet wird, auch auf Seiten wie PC Games. Wer das als Klatsch abtut, hats wohl nicht verstanden, meine Empfehlung wäre dahingehen, sich etwas mehr mit der Thematik auseinanderzusetzen. Gerade hier in den Kommentaren wird einem klar, wie wichtig das eigentlich wäre. Außerdem muss man es ja nicht lesen. Sich darüber aufzuregen, ohne ordentliche Kritik zu formulieren, ist halt auch nix anderes als "Mimimi". 😉


Hättest dich nicht rechtfertigen müssen. Vielen ist bewusst, dass es gute und schlechte Vorbilder gibt und was du damit meintest. Nur nicht jeder schreibt dazu etwas.
Ich sehe auch kein Problem damit, dass PC Games über solche Themen schreibt. Wenn es jemanden nicht gefällt, so muss er nicht auf den Artikel klicken. Ich finde es eher witzig, dass jemand denkt durch einen Kommentar darüber entscheiden zu können, über was berichtet wird oder nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Oktober 2022)

*P*romi *C*hicken *Games*!

Es gibt ja auch schon exklusive Videos, wie ihr Mann am ausrasten ist:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q88bq0Uxppo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Nevrion (17. Oktober 2022)

Das eigentlich schlimme ist, dass ich bei Leuten wie ihr eigentlich eher damit rechne, dass es insziniert ist um mehr Klicks zu generieren als dass sie wirklich ein Opfer usw. ist. Menschen wie sie haben bei mir einfach 0 Glaubwürdigkeit, in dem was sie tun.


----------



## demolition4k (17. Oktober 2022)

stop making stupid people famous


----------



## xaan (17. Oktober 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Das eigentlich schlimme ist, dass ich bei Leuten wie ihr eigentlich eher damit rechne, dass es insziniert ist um mehr Klicks zu generieren als dass sie wirklich ein Opfer usw. ist. Menschen wie sie haben bei mir einfach 0 Glaubwürdigkeit, in dem was sie tun.



So geht es mir ebenfalls. Selbst wenn alles was sie sagt stimmt bin ich voreingenommen weil ich es gewohnt bin, dass sie eine öffentliche Kunstfigur schauspielert um Zuschauer zu generieren.


----------



## Cortex79 (17. Oktober 2022)

Schockierende Enthüllung: Wer schaut diesen Mist und was hat das auf "PC Games" zu suchen???


----------



## 1xok (17. Oktober 2022)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *P*romi *C*hicken *Games*!
> 
> Es gibt ja auch schon exklusive Videos, wie ihr Mann am ausrasten ist:
> 
> ...


D.h. sie ist mit Drachenlord verheiratet?

Ich hab's immer gewusst.


----------



## MarcHammel (18. Oktober 2022)

lokokokode schrieb:


> Vorbildwirkung? Sex sells oder wie? Das sollen die Kinder als Vorbild nehmen? Junge...


Wer sagt, dass Kinder die Zielgruppe dieser Frau sind?


----------



## MisatoKatsuragi (18. Oktober 2022)

warum schleppt sie ihn dann nicht vor das Familiengericht oder wie das äquivalent in USA heisst? Wenn da wirklich was dran ist, ist der Mann schneller weg  von der Bühne als sie eine Pferdemaske aufsetzen kann.


----------



## XxBadMantiCorexX (18. Oktober 2022)

Cortex79 schrieb:


> Schockierende Enthüllung: Wer schaut diesen Mist und was hat das auf "PC Games" zu suchen???


Ich dachte auch immer das gehört doch in die GameBild oder BildStar wie die Zeitschrift gleich noch hieß. 

Ich kann Leute die sich so präsentieren und für Klicks alles tun nicht ernst nehmen. Soll sie arbeiten gehen.


----------



## Kashrlyyk (20. Oktober 2022)

Anw3ndung schrieb:


> Warum sollte PC Games nicht über Streamerinnen und/oder dortige Missstände berichten? Ich finde sogar, dass es ihr journalistischer Auftrag ist. Immerhin ist sie eine der Streamerinnen mit sehr hohem Einfluss und Vorbildwirkung. Wenns dich nicht interessiert ließ es nicht. Und eenn du kritik äußern willst dann bitte mit Begründung. Danke.


Weil es Hörensagen ist. ALLE Informationen stammen aus EINER nicht vertrauenswürdigen Quelle! Oder gibt es mittlerweile auch andere Personen, die die "toxische" Ehe bestätigt haben???
Der Artikel ist kein Journalismus, sondern Regenbogenpresse!

Nimmt man dann noch diesen Artikel ("https://www.pcgames.de/Streamer-Thema-278014/News/amouranth-ehe-troll-stream-1405589/") hinzu wird es NOCH unglaubwürdiger!

"_"Ich habe viele Leute gesehen, die gesagt haben 'Oh, sie hätte es lieber privat behandeln sollen'. Ich habe mir dabei nur gedacht, dass ich genau das gemacht habe. Es wurde jedoch nicht besser. Ich habe es für eine lange Zeit privat gehalten.""_

Sie ist aber noch immer mit ihm verheiratet oder nicht? Also was hat sie privat getan, um ihre Situation zu verbessern??? Die Tatsache, daß sie lieber an die Öffentlichkeit geht, statt sich im Privaten scheiden zu lassen, macht das ganze einfach UNGLAUBWÜRDIG!!! Und wir wissen immer noch nicht, ob die Ehe tatsächlich toxisch war oder nicht! 

Nach Johnny Depps and Amber Heards Disaster hätte ich eigentlich erwartet, daß die Leute vorsichtiger geworden sind bevor sie allem privatem Hörensagen glauben!!

"*ein Telefonat mit ihrem Mann"  Woher weiß die PCGames eigentlich, daß sie tatsächlich ihren Ehemann angerufen hat??*


----------



## Undeceived (20. Oktober 2022)

Es gab mal vor paar Jahren eine Umfrage bei PCG, welche Inhalte gewünscht werden. Dieser Müll ist die Quittung dafür!  Insofern selbst schuld. 

Gleichzeitig manövriert sich PCG immer weiter in die Bild- oder Bravo-Ecke. Und büßt so aus meiner Sicht stark an Qualität und Seriösität ein.


----------

